# Router Bandwidth Management



## ThunderShield (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi People !

I was wondering what is the best way to manage/share the bandwith on a WLAN and LAN network.
I'm primarily concerned about the bandwith of the common WAN-connection to the internet.

Sometimes one PC gains most of the bandwidth, while the other gets little or none. Is this caused by poor management of the router ?

I would prefer to not get a new WLAN+LAN router since this is the second one with the same problem (Now have two pcs, only one in use).

Will a cabled switch, hub, router help out, between the modem and two routers ?

_*brgs TS*_

P.S.: The layout of the house dictates *W*LAN from WAN connection-point to each PC.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All inexpensive SOHO routers have this isssue. Some of the newest Linksys routers are supposed to have some bandwidth management, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## Pietje (Apr 10, 2007)

www.routerstudio.com


----------

